# Not staying logged in



## Gnits (Mar 3, 2018)

I have to continuously log in with iphone and ipads... there is probably a neat solution ..... as I remained logged in previously. The hassle of logging in with a complex password means that I just do not visit the forums as often.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 3, 2018)

Which browser are you using Gnits? It's staying logged in for me on Safari on iOS.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 3, 2018)

Safari on iPad  mini and IPhone 6s.

I have tried several approaches, including making sure 'Stay Logged In' is ticked. I use the LastPass password manager, which correctly populates the user and password fields and logs me in.   The next time I try I am back to square one.  I tried creating a new shortcut from a screen where I am already logged in, without success.

My link is always to the Recent Posts screen.

I have no problems on my main Windows workstation.

This behaviour is only since the change of domain.

Maybe post the best url to Recent Posts and I will try creating a shortcut / bookmark with that.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 3, 2018)

What happens if you log in WITHOUT the password manager? Like, write down the password and type it in just this once. Someone else in the forum-staying-open thread also had an issue with a password manager and had to update the URL in there.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 4, 2018)

I had previously updated the url in Last Pass. I also created a new Last Pass entry.  I will try a few more combinations later today.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 7, 2018)

I have finally had time to dig a little more into this.

I have adjusted the Safari password settings on my IOS devices and then manually entered the complex password.  I can now get into the forum as a logged -in user.

This appears to solve my problem.... but it means I need to delve a bit deeper into understanding how passwords are stored for websites on IOS devices.


----------



## Bob_B (Mar 12, 2018)

FWIW, I too have to log in each time. I'm using Firefox in Win7-64. I will manually delete and enter my password to see if that circumvents any browser password manager problems.

1hr later: Yes, manually deleting, retyping and saving my password appears to have corrected the problem.


----------



## Bob_B (Mar 13, 2018)

One day later: Nope, did not work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2018)

Hmmm, that's odd Bob. Have you tried deleting the cookies?  What happens if you log in manually (e.g. without using your password manager)?  I can't see anything in cookie settings that would prevent it from working as normal.


----------



## Bob_B (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks Victoria. FWIW, this isn't a big deal, just annoying. As suggested, I selected all cookies from the lightroom queen webpages, there were about 10 or so, and deleted them. I then went back to the forum via my link to Recent Posts. I was asked to log in, which I did manually putting in both username and password, even though Firefox had filled in them automatically. I was then properly logged in. I'll let you know what happens over the next few days.

~3h later: I had closed Firefox, ran some errands, and then came back to the computer. I clicked my Recent Posts link and was prompted to login, ie., the site did not retain that I had clicked the stay logged in box. Firefox had filled in my username and pw, so it was simply a matter of one additional click and I was logged in and reading the recent posts.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 13, 2018)

Great. If it carries on happening once the software upgrade goes live, we'll investigate further.


----------

